# [Anno 1404] Friedensdienst - Schiffbrüchige &quot;abladen&quot;



## Stiller_Meister (6. Juli 2009)

*[Anno 1404] Friedensdienst - Schiffbrüchige "abladen"*

Hey

Hab die Nebenmission bekommen, 3 Schiffbrüchige für den Ori-Meister zu retten. Hab sie auch schon aufgesammelt, aber wenn ich zu seinem Kontor (mit dem Pfeil drüber für Mission beenden) fahre tut sich von alleine nix, und wenn ich die Schiffbrüchigen anklicke steht da iwas von 

"... Mr. X möchte die Schiffbrüchigen nicht kaufen!"

Was muss ich tun?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anno 1404] Friedensdienst - Schiffbrüchige "abladen"*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 06.07.2009 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> Hab die Nebenmission bekommen, 3 Schiffbrüchige für den Ori-Meister zu retten. Hab sie auch schon aufgesammelt, aber wenn ich zu seinem Kontor (mit dem Pfeil drüber für Mission beenden) fahre tut sich von alleine nix, und wenn ich die Schiffbrüchigen anklicke steht da iwas von
> 
> ...




wer is denn der ori-meister? is das jemand, der auf einer insel nur ein gebäufe hat, und du hast wiederum auf der insel ein eigenes kontor? dann lad die in deinem kontor ab und klick danach auf das gebäude des auftraggebers.


oder es fehlt noch einer? ^^


----------



## Stiller_Meister (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anno 1404] Friedensdienst - Schiffbrüchige "abladen"*



			
				Herbboy am 06.07.2009 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> wer is denn der ori-meister? is das jemand, der auf einer insel nur ein gebäufe hat, und du hast wiederum auf der insel ein eigenes kontor? dann lad die in deinem kontor ab und klick danach auf das gebäude des auftraggebers.
> 
> 
> oder es fehlt noch einer? ^^


hmm, dass mit dem eigenen Kontor habe ich nicht ausporbiert, aber wie geschrieben, im Auftrag stand, ich solle die Brüchigen zu seinem Kontor bringen (er hatte auch einen), und über seinem Kontor war wie erwähnt auch ein Pfeil.

Es fehlte keiner mehr, hatte alle 3!


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anno 1404] Friedensdienst - Schiffbrüchige "abladen"*

isses auch ganz sicher das kontor, wo die hinsollen? der pfeil über dem kontor is ja immer da, wenn es ein handelspartner is. mit der maus auf das icon des auftraggebers gehen, dann leuchtet auf der minimap ja der ort auf, zu dem man muss.

wenn ja: dann klick mal auf das kontor, wenn dein schiff davor angekommen ist.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anno 1404] Friedensdienst - Schiffbrüchige "abladen"*

Die Situation wie ich sie beschrieben habe ist natürlich längst vorbei, jetzt habe ich aber wieder das Problem!

Ein Penner in meiner kl. Werft bat mich, ne Kiste aussm Wasser zu fischen, und zu dem Kontor von der Stadt "Goldfurt" zu bringen.
Als ich ankam (mit der Kiste), tat sich allerdings nichts am Kontor. Mit dem Mauszeiger auf den Auftrag gegangen, roter Punkt leuchtete am Hafengebäude (andere Ende der Insel).
Also dahin gedüst, wieder tut sich nix. Egal wohin ich fahre, ich kann die Kiste weder am Kontor noch am Hafen abgeben!


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anno 1404] Friedensdienst - Schiffbrüchige "abladen"*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 09.07.2009 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Situation wie ich sie beschrieben habe ist natürlich längst vorbei, jetzt habe ich aber wieder das Problem!
> 
> Ein Penner in meiner kl. Werft bat mich, ne Kiste aussm Wasser zu fischen, und zu dem Kontor von der Stadt "Goldfurt" zu bringen.
> Als ich ankam (mit der Kiste), tat sich allerdings nichts am Kontor. Mit dem Mauszeiger auf den Auftrag gegangen, roter Punkt leuchtete am Hafengebäude (andere Ende der Insel).
> Also dahin gedüst, wieder tut sich nix. Egal wohin ich fahre, ich kann die Kiste weder am Kontor noch am Hafen abgeben!



wenn das eine person ist, die in einem gebäude auf der insel "wohnt", dann musst du den gegenstand im kontor abladen. danach meldet sich die person dann.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anno 1404] Friedensdienst - Schiffbrüchige "abladen"*



			
				Herbboy am 09.07.2009 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das eine person ist, die in einem gebäude auf der insel "wohnt", dann musst du den gegenstand im kontor abladen. danach meldet sich die person dann.


Genau das wars!   
Hatte zwar schon vorher das item in den Kontor gelegt, als aber nicht sofort was passierte direkt wieder rausgenommen. Man muss halt ein paar Sekunden warten bis der Einwohner reagiert.


----------



## Gabbo (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anno 1404] Friedensdienst - Schiffbrüchige "abladen"*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 09.07.2009 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 09.07.2009 15:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man muss nur das Fenster vom Kontor schließen meine ich. Bei mir reagiert dann die Person immer


----------



## Blackout (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anno 1404] Friedensdienst - Schiffbrüchige "abladen"*

Das dachte ich bisher auch, nur leider hatte ich gestern Abend die Erfahrung machen müssen das dem nicht immer so ist.

Hatte ne 4 oder 5 teilige Mission vom dem Lord im Okzident bekommen und sollte dann 20T Werkzeug, 6T Perlen und 15T Mosaik bei ihm abliefern.
Aber obwohl mein Schiff direkt vor seinem Kontor ankerte, wollte er die Sachen partout nicht annehmen obwohl das in den 100 Quests davor kein Problem war.... (hab irgendwie 10 Gems, englische Collecters Edition, für 100 erledigte Missionen bekommen dabei hatte ich bisher nur das eine Endlosspiel gespielt  )

Wie die Quest funktionieren weiß ich also garantiert nur eben diese Mission lies sich nicht abschließen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anno 1404] Friedensdienst - Schiffbrüchige "abladen"*



			
				Blackout am 13.07.2009 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie die Quest funktionieren weiß ich also garantiert nur eben diese Mission lies sich nicht abschließen.


bist du sicher, dass du die am kontor abladen sollst und nicht etwa zu einem schiff, das irgendwo vor anker liegt?


----------



## Blackout (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anno 1404] Friedensdienst - Schiffbrüchige "abladen"*



			
				Herbboy am 13.07.2009 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackout am 13.07.2009 12:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Och Herb.... 

Bei den 100 Quests davor war es nie ein Problem, egal ob zu einem Schiff einem Kontor oder in Lagerhaus einladen, es hat immer geklappt nur diese Quest eben nicht.

Die Markierung zum Abladen war auch direkt bei Lord.

Edit: Jaja, lesen sollte man können... der wollte keine Perlenketten, der wollte Perlen     

Also Entwarnung! Kein Bug!


----------

